# Budget 70K. Need to Finalize below specs.



## rixon.d9 (Apr 24, 2014)

Shortlisted the below config. Need to make it fit in the budget now with help from you guys.

Intel core i5 4440 -12k / i5 4570 -13k

Gigabyte GA-H87-D3H -7.5k 

Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600Mhz (4GBx2) -5.8K/ kingston hyperx blue (4GBX2) -5.4k

Antec VP650P -4.5K/ Corsair GS600 4.6K

Seagate 1TB 7200RPM 4K

Sapphire R9 290 TRI X 4GB -35K/ Sapphire R9 280X 24K

Please add to above specs

1. 23-24 Inch LED Display
2. Cabinet Cooler master with another alternative.
3. SSD 120GB

Need to keep cost to Around 70K excluding SSD. Buying withing a week.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 24, 2014)

Please fill this up first: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------



## rixon.d9 (Apr 24, 2014)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: HARDCORE GAMING. FIFA14, Call of Duty Series, GTA V , NFS, BATTLEFIELD. ALSO WATCHING FULL HD MVOIES AND DOWNLOADING TORRENTS.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 70K Approx

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: NO OC ON CPU. GPU Maybe in Future

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Win 8 ( already have genuine copy)

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 1 TB . Will add More in Future.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: Yes . want a 23 inch with FULL HD Resolution. Will use same to connect DTH STB.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Keyboard, Speakers and Optical Drive.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: ASAP

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Not sure. Havent build but want to get started.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Dubai. buying locally

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: If i go for i5 4440 Will R9 290 be overkill ? Dont want to go over the limit if performance difference is marginal. 
Also Suggest SSD. Cabinet and power supply should be suggested one cooler master brand atleast ( brand availability limited here)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 24, 2014)

Intel Core i5 4570 -14000,

Gigabyte GA-H87-D3H -7500, 

Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600Mhz (4GBx2) -5800,

Corsair GS600 -4600,

WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3800,

Sapphire R9 280X 3GB -23000,

Dell S2340L 23" LED -10000,

Corsair Carbide SPEC-03 -4600,

Samsung 840 EVO 120GB -6500.

TOTAL -79,800.


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 24, 2014)

@OP 290 will be overkill now but in a year you will need it to run games with every settings maxed out. So it's better to get a 290 to be more future ready if not future proof


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 25, 2014)

@bavusani ; OP's budget is ~70k and you have suggested a config costing 79.8k. That's an extra 10k.

i5 4430 (12400)
Asus B85M-G (6360)
G.Skill RipjawsX 1600 MHz 4 GB x2 (5600)
WD Blue 1 TB (3800)
Sapphire R9 280X DualX OC (22000)
Seasonic S12II 520W (5050)
Antec V1 (3050)
Dell S2340L (11100)

total: 69,360


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 25, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> @bavusani ; OP's budget is ~70k and you have suggested a config costing 79.8k. That's an extra 10k.
> 
> i5 4430 (12400)
> Asus B85M-G (6360)
> ...



OP said that he has separate budget for SSD so I included an SSD in the config.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 25, 2014)

bavusani said:


> OP said that he has separate budget for SSD so I included an SSD in the config.



Sorry, only read the questionnaire.


----------



## rixon.d9 (May 3, 2014)

1. What is the purpose of the computer and what kind of applications and games will be run?
Ans: Mostly for gaming (Call of Duty, Max Payne 3, FIFA 14 BF4 , NFS and upcoming games in next 4-5 years), HD movies and CAD application.

2. Overall budget:
Ans: 75K

3. Planning to OC?
Ans: NO for CPU overclocking. GPU if possible better. Not a must.

4. Which OS am I gonna use?
Ans: Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit or Window 8.1 ( already have win7,so win7 for now)

5. How much Hard Drive space is needed?
Ans: Atleast 1 TB.

6. Need to buy a monitor?
Ans: Yes. 23/24 inches or higher if it fits in my Budget.Full HD. How will a bigger display affect my GPU performance ?? Will use the display as TV using TV tuner.

7. Components that I already have:
Ans: Keyboard and OS.

8. When am I gonna buy the System?
Ans: Buying locally in Dubai. Already been to shops and found what brands are available in the market.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: I've never build a PC before. But going to Build this one myself.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: I'm in Dubai. Must say not all brands are available here. 

11. Anything else?
Ans: Yes and its very crucial to my build. I have already visited some shops and have listed below with reamarks whats available. Please read on

Have posted prices by converting AED to INR as on 02 may 2014. 

Intel Core i5 4570 - 11700

Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 -8200 Note that GA-H87-D3H is NA.whats the difference and which is better?

Corsair Vengeance 4GBX2 1600Mhz - 5900
Kingston HyperX Blue 1600Mhz - 5250

PSU Antec VP650P - 4600

Seagate 1TB 7200RPM HDD -3600 
Samsung EVO 120GB SSD - 6300
Crucial 120GB - 5200RS

Sapphire R9 280X Dual-X 3GB DDR5- 19500
Sapphire R9 290 Tri X 4GB DDR5 - 26300
Sapphire R9 270X Dual-X 4GB DDR5 - 15000
Gigabyte R9 290 4GB DDR5 - 29500
Gigabyte R9 280X - 21700
Gigabyte R9 290X - 40000

Dell S2340L 23" LED - NA in Shop ( will try to fetch from DELL if its better than listed below )
LG 23EA73 23" - 11000
BENQ GL2450 24" - 13000
BENQ RL 2240H 22" - 10600 
BENQ RJL 2450H 24"- 14000 

Cooler Master HAF 912/ Corsair Carbide 300R - 5000
Silverstorm RL04B - 3800
Gigabyte SUMO - 3600
Antec ONE S3 usb 3.0 - 5000
Also there are other thermaltake and Silverstorm cases. Dont suggest NZXT brand/ Antec V1/ Corsair Carbide Spec03 as they are NA

Also suggest a good gaming mouse. 
Logitech G400 - 2500


I have listed multiple items becuase what you suggest may not be available here, Please help me build rig with whats listed above. If there is something expectional than what is listed above do mention will get from outside.

I know the R9 290 TRI-X sounds cheaper compared to India , but should I spend extra 7K over 280X ?

- - - Updated - - -

To previous replies I dont think AOC monitor is available here. BENQ DELL and LG are available.

- - - Updated - - -

Can some tell me the difference 
*www.gigabyte.com/products/comparison/list.aspx?ck=2&pids=4516,4491


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 4, 2014)

Intel Core i5 4570 - 11700,

Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 -8200,

Corsair Vengeance 4GBX2 1600Mhz - 5900,

Kingston HyperX Blue 1600Mhz - 5250,

PSU Antec VP650P - 4600,

Seagate 1TB 7200RPM HDD -3600,

Samsung EVO 120GB SSD - 6300,

Sapphire R9 270X 2GB DDR5 - 15300,

BENQ RL 2240H 22" - 10600,

Corsair Carbide 300R - 5000,

Logitech G400 - 2500.

TOTAL -78,950. (SSD has separate budget)


----------



## nomad47 (May 4, 2014)

Why on earth someone spend 78k on a gaming PC only to include a 270x? Why would you even suggest that?
@OP stick to the 290 config


----------



## nomad47 (May 4, 2014)

Intel Core i5 4570 - 11700

Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 -8200

Kingston HyperX Blue 2x4GB 1600Mhz - 5250

PSU Antec VP650P - 4600

Seagate 1TB 7200RPM HDD -3600 
Samsung EVO 120GB SSD - 6300
Sapphire R9 290 Tri X 4GB DDR5 - 26300


Dell S2340L 23" LED - NA in Shop ( will try to fetch from DELL if its better than listed below) wait for some other suggestions if dell is NA

Cooler Master HAF 912/ Corsair Carbide 300R - 5000

Logitech G400 - 2500 or G500. (Later preferable)


----------



## rixon.d9 (May 4, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Intel Core i5 4570 - 11700,
> 
> Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 -8200,
> 
> ...



You have mentioned RAM twice and that takes 6k from my budget. Budget is flexible around 75K.

- - - Updated - - -



nomad47 said:


> Dell S2340L 23" LED - NA in Shop ( will try to fetch from DELL if its better than listed below) wait for some other suggestions if dell is NA
> 
> Cooler Master HAF 912/ Corsair Carbide 300R - 5000
> 
> Logitech G400 - 2500 or G500. (Later preferable)



Display waiting advices from others. 
Casing either is fine with me. How about this one as I found this economical and bit smaller in size
*www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=389

Gaming mouse what other options do I have in the same price range as there are brands available like Roccat, Razer, Logitech available.


----------



## nomad47 (May 4, 2014)

rixon.d9 said:


> You have mentioned RAM twice and that takes 6k from my budget. Budget is flexible around 75K.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



I forgot to mention one thing.
Tri x 290 is a very long card. Check the case compatability before buying. I am personally using G400s from Logitech. Albeit the negative feedbacks I have found it too be quite good. But I would recommend the G500 to be safe


----------



## rixon.d9 (May 4, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> I forgot to mention one thing.
> Tri x 290 is a very long card. Check the case compatability before buying.



Checked the specs. Carbide 300R can hold GPU 450mm. The Tri-X is 277mm. Not sure about the HAF 912 thou

- - - Updated - - -



nomad47 said:


> I forgot to mention one thing.
> Tri x 290 is a very long card. Check the case compatability before buying.



Checked the specs. Carbide 300R can hold GPU 450mm. The Tri-X is 277mm. Not sure about the HAF 912 thou
View attachment 14335 Attached is the Specs for HAF 912.


----------



## abhifusion (May 4, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Sapphire R9 290 Tri X 4GB DDR5 - 26300



Where you are getting R9 290 Tri-X for 26,300  
Please tell me, i'll order it today itself !


----------



## rixon.d9 (May 4, 2014)

abhifusion said:


> Where you are getting R9 290 Tri-X for 26,300
> Please tell me, i'll order it today itself !


In Dubai my friend. R9 290 Tri-X for 1600AED


----------



## abhifusion (May 4, 2014)

rixon.d9 said:


> In Dubai my friend. R9 290 Tri-X for 1600AED



Damn!! Here they are selling it for 10k premium  ... Check out Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X too if its available thr


----------



## rixon.d9 (May 4, 2014)

abhifusion said:


> Damn!! Here they are selling it for 10k premium  ... Check out Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X too if its available thr



Because of the taxing may be. Anyway I have experienced that India has wider market than here. Restricted by brands and people prefer to buy alienware laptops.

- - - Updated - - -

Help me with the monitor and casing. Rest good to go


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 4, 2014)

Intel Core i5 4570 - 11700,

Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 -8200,

Corsair Vengeance 4GBX2 1600Mhz - 5900,

PSU Antec VP650P - 4600,

Seagate 1TB 7200RPM HDD -3600,

Samsung EVO 120GB SSD - 6300,

Sapphire R9 280X 3GB DDR5 - 23300,

BENQ RL 2240H 22" - 10600,

Corsair Carbide 300R - 5000,

Logitech G400 - 2500.

TOTAL -81,700. (SSD has separate budget)


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 4, 2014)

^^ really mad??
you have been already told that an r9 290 is possible within the budget. you still suggest a 280x?? agree it is bump over the 270x suggested earlier by you, but enough??. read all the posts before posting. you have been warned many times.


----------



## nomad47 (May 4, 2014)

rixon.d9 said:


> Checked the specs. Carbide 300R can hold GPU 450mm. The Tri-X is 277mm. Not sure about the HAF 912 thou
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



300r is a really good case. You can't go wrong with it.


----------



## rixon.d9 (May 5, 2014)

Intel Core i5 4570

Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3

Corsair Vengeance 4GBX2 1600Mhz/ Kingston HyperX 4GBX2 1600Mhz ( Will buy Kingston if available )

PSU Antec VP650P

Seagate 1TB 7200RPM HDD

Samsung EVO 120GB SSD

Sapphire R9 290 4GB DDR5

Corsair Carbide 300R / Cooler Master HAF 912

Regarding the monitor I have some questions . Firstly what are the things I should be looking ? TN panel , Response time and any other parameters? I also want to use TV tuner to connect Dish TV STB ? TV tuner will fit on my CPU right ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 5, 2014)

rixon.d9 said:


> Intel Core i5 4570
> 
> Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3
> 
> ...



make sure it is the tri-x one. response time is important for gaming. IPS has good color reproduction than TN panels. dell s2240l is ips where 2440l is not. always look at specifications.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 5, 2014)

rixon.d9 said:


> In Dubai my friend. R9 290 Tri-X for 1600AED



Does it come with international Warranty, just curious. I bet not.


----------



## rixon.d9 (May 5, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Does it come with international Warranty, just curious. I bet not.



I dont think so. will check anyway. I dont think even Indian products give INTL warranty

- - - Updated - - -



rijinpk1 said:


> make sure it is the tri-x one. response time is important for gaming. IPS has good color reproduction than TN panels. dell s2240l is ips where 2440l is not. always look at specifications.



Yes its a Tri-X one. 
Whats good enough response time for gaming? I read TN panel is good for gaming as it has low response time and IPS has good color but laggy for gaming.
Also I read from link below that a monitor with 60HZ refresh rate can only give 60fps?

*lifehacker.com/how-to-pick-the-perfect-computer-monitor-1489862871


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 5, 2014)

rixon.d9 said:


> I dont think so. will check anyway. I dont think even Indian products give INTL warranty
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



*www.tomshardware.com/forum/62823-3-response-time-good-gaming


----------



## rixon.d9 (May 7, 2014)

One last confusion , Should I go for TN panel with high response time or IPS panel with better viewing angles ? Anyone using IPS experience lags ?? I'm not a hardcore multiplayer gamer. I just play singleplayer at high settings.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 7, 2014)

rixon.d9 said:


> One last confusion , Should I go for TN panel with high response time or IPS panel with better viewing angles ? Anyone using IPS experience lags ?? I'm not a hardcore multiplayer gamer. I just play singleplayer at high settings.



many people here use dell s2240l for gaming and is an ips panel. so no worries there.


----------



## nomad47 (May 7, 2014)

rixon.d9 said:


> One last confusion , Should I go for TN panel with high response time or IPS panel with better viewing angles ? Anyone using IPS experience lags ?? I'm not a hardcore multiplayer gamer. I just play singleplayer at high settings.



I personally am using dell S2240L and apart from the glossy finish there is no problem.


----------



## avinandan012 (May 7, 2014)

rixon.d9 said:


> One last confusion , Should I go for TN panel with high response time or IPS panel with better viewing angles ? Anyone using IPS experience lags ?? I'm not a hardcore multiplayer gamer. I just play singleplayer at high settings.



regarding your query if you play online fps that too like tournament like setup then input lag in IPS will be a negative factor but for rest category(Sigle player fps/mmorpg/strategy.... etc) you wont notice the input lag in IPS.

many of our forum members uses dell s2240l so no worry there


----------



## rixon.d9 (May 9, 2014)

Thats what my concern was. I will using it as a TV too. So I need good viewing angles and colors which IPS offers. At the same time I will be playing FIFA ONLINE, as well as Call of Duty, NFS and Battlefield 4 Offline modes only. Dont need high precision , dont want any visible stutter or lag . 
Shortlisted 
DELL S2340L
BENQ GL2450
BENQ RL2450
any other TN panel and IPS  Panel in the same price range ? Will buy after monitor is sorted out


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 9, 2014)

AOC i2369vm


----------



## rixon.d9 (May 12, 2014)

Thanks guys for the Inputs. Finalized the below specs. Will buy within a week or so.

Intel Core i5 4570 
Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 
Kingston HyperX Blue 1600Mhz
PSU Antec VP650P
Seagate 1TB 7200RPM HDD
Sapphire R9 290 TRI-X 4GB DDR5
Corsair Carbide 300R
Logitech G500


Will Go for Either ASUS/BENQ/DELL monitor depending whats available. Now this thread may be closed.


----------

